# Fed up



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello all,

sorry I know I only post sporadically! I just wanted to get some feelings of my chest to the only people i know who understand. First of all this weekend had to tell yet another person I vaguely know that yes we would love to have another child but dd was 3rd round IVF and we have had 4 rounds of failed attempts to make a  sibling. Yet again I had to listen politely as they told me about someone who had had IVF and then lo had a miracle second baby without any help. As usual I then ended up explaining that my tubes are a complete mess and have been told no chance of anything getting down them and then had "you never know it might still happen you just need to relax sometimes" like I am jsut not trying ...

Today also discovered one of the other mums from school is pregnant with third - her second is only just 1 and she has seemed barely able to cope with 2 since he was born. I found out via a round robin e-mail "please can somebody collect dd from school as I have yet another scan". I thought I had accepted that we are unlikely to have another child but now am sitting here in tears unable to explain to myself why I can't deal with it. I have just got my head around everyone else having two who I seem to be endlessly helping out with and now they all seem to be popping out their third ....

I just don't know if I can go ahead with the immune treatments though because of all the unknown risks and the seemingly enormous costs involved ...

Milly xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh Milly, just wanted to give you a massive hug  . Just when you think you are coping, and life is good and it will all be ok something goes and ruins your peace. I guess there's nothing that I can say to make it better other than I understand completely.............. ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!!      
Sabah xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you for your hugs - cheered me up. Have sorted my head out again and all is stable and happy - transpires she is having twins just to rub it in further ... 

oh well I have the cutest daughter!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

ok so its my turn.....been feeling low since the weekend since DH suggested we move DS out of cot and into bed to make room ans as he's geeting too big for the cot.  I had a meltdown...DH is 18 months old, is talking more and more, doesn't want to be restricted by cuddles, refuses to sleep in our bed, he isn't my baby anymore.  I feel like I will never get the opportunity to experience the pleasure of the baby stages again and its passing so quickly.  I have cried a lot again this weekend, when will it stop stinging?


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh Sabah          
18 months sounds a bit young to move to big bed - he is definitely still a baby!!! I was sad about moving DD to big bed - but she did sleep a lot better and has a side rail so still a bit like a cot - we didn't do it till she was nearly 3 - but her cot was quite big and she on the 25th centile for height. They go through stages of independence and favouring one parent over the others - but they do get cuddly again. I let dd watch DVD's in bed at the weekend in the morning to get extra cuddles from her (and OK sometimes a few extra winks of sleep  )! 
She made me a bit sad last week by lingering for ages cooing over a baby in a car seat - first time she has done it as she is usually more of a cars and trains girl than dolls. Then today somebody asked her directly if she had any siblings - I have prepared her to say no but I have 2 cats then the conversation can quickly divert onto the cats. 

Everybody always goes on about how quickly time passes but I try to observe and drink in every minute so can remember it all as I know this is most likely my only chance to watch a baby grow and evolve into a wonderful little person and eventually I guess a wonderful big person.

Hope you are feeling better and DS gets over not wanting cuddles quickly!!!

Milly xxx


----------

